
Unique prime number algorithm - valera_rozuvan
https://codepen.io/Ephellon/pen/MJrVgw
======
ossm1db
This looks like a wheel sieve:
[https://programmingpraxis.com/2012/01/06/pritchards-wheel-
si...](https://programmingpraxis.com/2012/01/06/pritchards-wheel-sieve/)

